# Unemployment 3.9% - get a real job



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

With the US unemployment rate being so low, why are you still allowing yourself to be exploited by ride-sharing companies?

Give up this nonsense, do yourself a favor and get a job.

https://www.bls.gov/news.release/pdf/empsit.pdf


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kalee said:


> With the US unemployment rate being so low, why are you still allowing yourself to be exploited by ride-sharing companies?
> 
> Give up this nonsense, do yourself a favor and get a job.
> 
> https://www.bls.gov/news.release/pdf/empsit.pdf


Fake news brah...

Ain't no jobs.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Kalee said:


> With the US unemployment rate being so low, why are you still allowing yourself to be exploited by ride-sharing companies?
> 
> Give up this nonsense, do yourself a favor and get a job.
> 
> https://www.bls.gov/news.release/pdf/empsit.pdf


So for us over 60ers..

You think it's easy getting a job...8>O

No such thing as age discrimination...

Piece of cake...yeah uh huh...

Old monkeys are on...

The bottom of the list...8>(

Rakos


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

The only reason unemployment is at 3.9% is because 70% of 18-30 year olds have never had a job in which they could never file for unemployment and so many unemployed already have maximized their Unemployment Benefits. Unemployment claims is what the jobless rate is based off of.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Kalee said:


> With the US unemployment rate being so low, why are you still allowing yourself to be exploited by ride-sharing companies? Give up this nonsense, do yourself a favor and get a job.


I don't want a real job. I prefer a fake job that allows me to turn an app on or off at my own leisure.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Uber anting > $7.25/hr

I hate "real" jobs. I'm done working my ass off to make someone else rich.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I have a real job. I do rideshare to help my "community" get around.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I tell my wife I have a job...

She just doesn't buy it...8>O

Rakos


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Fake news brah...
> 
> Ain't no jobs.


Oh but there are lots of jobs. Jobs that demand every skill under the sun plus the kitchen sink, in return for minimum wage. And then there's the oddball demands that just kill the thrill of finding postings... can't tell you how many interesting and fitting management postings I come across that fall flat on their face at the last bullet point --- for requiring a non-English language.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Kalee said:


> With the US unemployment rate being so low, why are you still allowing yourself to be exploited by ride-sharing companies?
> 
> Give up this nonsense, do yourself a favor and get a job.
> 
> https://www.bls.gov/news.release/pdf/empsit.pdf


You make it sound easy---there's still a lot of competition for jobs. especially for someone my age (53).

Boeing, who has laid me off twice (2001, 2011), was the only "real job" opportunity (interviews in 2014, 2015) I have had in the past 7 years. It's hard to land a temporary job, let a lone a full-time job.

You must live in La La Land.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Rakos said:


> View attachment 229412


That monkey has a British accent written all over it!









(and a Captain Crunch to you too!)


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Alright...I have to be honest. I'm secretly a millionaire, and own this international company:










My doctor said that it would be good and humbling for me, to take a job like Uber, where I get to interact with ordinary people.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Alright...I have to be honest. I'm secretly a millionaire, and own this international company:
> 
> View attachment 229417
> 
> ...


That darned sure...

Ain't no BOT...8>)

Rakos


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Kalee said:


> With the US unemployment rate being so low, why are you still allowing yourself to be exploited by ride-sharing companies?
> 
> Give up this nonsense, do yourself a favor and get a job.
> 
> https://www.bls.gov/news.release/pdf/empsit.pdf


I can't I've gotten Addicted to Pain,i can't help myself, now what? JMO


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Fake news brah...
> 
> Ain't no jobs.












Slavery isn't a job, it's a prison.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The only reason unemployment is at 3.9% is because 70% of 18-30 year olds have never had a job in which they could never file for unemployment and so many unemployed already have maximized their Unemployment Benefits. Unemployment claims is what the jobless rate is based off of.


Pretty much. The unemployment rate undercounts those who aren't even looking for a job. You need to look at the teen unemployment rate - it is still very high. All those jobs that teens used to do are being dome by adults - millions of jobs. Until those adults find adult jobs, the 3.9% figure is misleading.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Fake news brah...
> 
> Ain't no jobs.


DEFINITELY AIN'T NO JOBS IN ATLANTA, GA.

This city is pure death. I should have stayed in California, or gone to a real city like Denver or Austin.

...and these fools here think they are getting an Amazon HQ after what they did to Delta Airlines?!

They can't even handle the traffic they have now!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Ha!


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

The true unemployment is closer to 22%. http://www.shadowstats.com/alternate_data/unemployment-charts


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

njn said:


> The true unemployment is closer to 22%. http://www.shadowstats.com/alternate_data/unemployment-charts


Thanks. It's good to have hard data back up what I can feel is already true. I know what a good job market feels like, and this isn't it.

In other news I ran into a swarm of H1B's the other day at Starbucks, and times are still good if you are from the third world, and looking to get exploited abroad...


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Thanks. It's good to have hard data back up what I can feel is already true. I know what a good job market feels like, and this isn't it.
> 
> In other news I ran into a swarm of H1B's the other day at Starbucks, and times are still good if you are from the third world, and looking to get exploited abroad...


Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss. Gwinnett County? Yesssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> In other news I ran into a swarm of H1B's the other day at Starbucks, and times are still good if you are from the third world, and looking to get exploited abroad...


We need H1Bs because stupid millennials are wasting their time in college spending daddy's money on stupid education crap like child psychology classes.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> We need H1Bs because stupid millennials are wasting their time in college spending daddy's money on stupid education crap like child psychology classes.


Agreed those idiots should be taking Art History classes, I heard there's a big demand for them? JMO


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss. Gwinnett County? Yesssssssssssssssssss


I think Perimeter Mall is technically in Fulton, but same same, either way...

-------------------------------------------------------------------

...and don't laugh 1974toyota & Uber's Guber

One of Obama's primary advisors was a creative writing major....
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ben_Rhodes_(White_House_staffer)


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> We need H1Bs because stupid millennials are wasting their time in college spending daddy's money on stupid education crap like child psychology classes.


We do not need H1Bs. Each H1B dumps an American on the unemployment line. Corporate America in its greed doesn't want to pay skilled/professional American workers what they're worth so they make up bullshit reasons to bring in cheap foreign labor.

Grant it, there may also be SOME shortage in certain skills, but that can be addressed by proper training, followed by putting those trained American Citizens into American jobs, which results in less unemployed and less strain on state budgets.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> We do not need H1Bs. Each H1B dumps an American on the unemployment line. Corporate America in its greed doesn't want to pay skilled/professional American workers what they're worth so they make up bullshit reasons to bring in cheap foreign labor.
> 
> Grant it, there may also be SOME shortage in certain skills, but that can be addressed by proper training, followed by putting those trained American Citizens into American jobs, which results in less unemployed and less strain on state budgets.


_*"Grant it, there may also be SOME shortage in certain skills"*_​
​*THERE IS NO SHORTAGE IN ANY SKILLS! *
*THE WHOLE PROGRAM IS A SCAM.

99.999999% rounds up to 100% SCAM!*​


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> _*"Grant it, there may also be SOME shortage in certain skills"*_​
> ​*THERE IS NO SHORTAGE IN ANY SKILLS! *
> *THE WHOLE PROGRAM IS A SCAM.
> 
> 99.999999% rounds up to 100% SCAM!*​


I do believe there is some skills shortage in certain technology areas. Our education system and our youth's interests lag in technology behind that of much of the rest of the world. For example India pumps out highly educated technologists left and right, while our kids are more interested in partying and playing video games (ie, being airheads).

So YES, there is SOME shortage, and it needs to be addressed and rectified.

PS-- Marcia Marcia Marcia!


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> I do believe there is some skills shortage in certain technology areas.


*There is no shortage AT ALL.
*
REMEMBER, H1B is a NON-IMMIGRANT VISA, that means they are temporary workers, and it is 100% SCAM. ZERO EVIDENCE EVEN 5 PEOPLE HAVE EVER BEEN BROUGHT HERE ON H1B that companies could have found an individual here in the United States.

If there was, (there isn't though) a brilliant scientist or engineer, those people are brought over through a completely different program called a special talent VISA: EB1 & EB2, this is from quora:


_You have a few options here for a special talent visa. First, like you mentioned, the EB1 and EB2 visas are permanent, immigrant visas for individuals with extraordinary abilities. Both of these are subject to a quota set by US Congress each year with the EB1 having first preference while the EB2 is second preference meaning that the wait time may be longer for the EB2.

*EB1* -- you will need to show that you have an "extraordinary ability in the sciences, arts, education, business, or athletics through sustained national or international acclaim" by providing evidence. You will need to show as many of these things that you can:
_

_A lesser national or international award (evidence of a major award like Pulitzer, Oscar, Olympic Medal, etc. will automatically qualify you)_
_Membership in an association that demands outstanding achievement by its members_
_Judging works as part of a panel_
_Your contributions to the field (including any published materials like articles, journals, or public displays)_
_Your critical roles in distinguished organizations_
_Your high salary in relation to others or any other evidence that shows your commercial success from your art_
_*EB2* -- Here, the standard is a little more lax, you will only need to show an exceptional ability in the arts. Exceptional ability means "a degree of expertise significantly above that ordinarily encountered in the sciences, arts, or business." again, the EB2 is second preference so the requirements are not quite as demanding as the EB1 above. Here you can show:
_

_Relevant academic degree_
_Letters documenting your experience of at least 10 years_
_License or certification to practice_
_Membership in an association_
_Recognition of your achievements_
_As you can see, the big difference is the higher standard imposed on the applicant for an EB1. The simple explanation is that a more qualified individual will be more likely to receive a visa and that is evidenced by the two having different preference categories._​
*tl;dr point is H1B was and is just a huge scam, like you said, but it is not 98% scam, or 99% scam, it is 100.0000% scam.*


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah the U.S. government was able to predict seven of the last three recessions using its sophisticated statistical data.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Kalee said:


> With the US unemployment rate being so low, why are you still allowing yourself to be exploited by ride-sharing companies?
> 
> Give up this nonsense, do yourself a favor and get a job.
> 
> https://www.bls.gov/news.release/pdf/empsit.pdf


Why do you care? Find something to do with your life.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Alright...I have to be honest. I'm secretly a millionaire, and own this international company:
> 
> View attachment 229417
> 
> ...


Are there any thong orders? You can use _UBER_ for the coupon code.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rakos said:


> So for us over 60ers..
> 
> You think it's easy getting a job...8>O
> 
> ...


Pizza Pizza



njn said:


> The true unemployment is closer to 22%. http://www.shadowstats.com/alternate_data/unemployment-charts


Only for Americans.

All of South America is working . . .

HERE


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Why do you care? Find something to do with your life.


Precisely why I no longer drive - I found something to do with my life.
Your turn now.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Kalee said:


> Precisely why I no longer drive - I found something to do with my life.
> Your turn now.


I drive, which is why I'm on this board. You no longer drive yet just can't seem to put all things rideshare behind you as you still post here.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

I did my time as an employee. Ain't goin' back to that shit. 

The only thing worse than being an employee is having an employee.


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

Kalee said:


> With the US unemployment rate being so low, why are you still allowing yourself to be exploited by ride-sharing companies?
> 
> Give up this nonsense, do yourself a favor and get a job.
> 
> https://www.bls.gov/news.release/pdf/empsit.pdf


Lol..

The unemployment rate is so low cause soo many unemployed are working for app based companies like uber,lyft, amazon, postmates...
And all the others. 

So..there reporting self employed status on there tax forms and bam
.. Unemployment rate is lower 

If all those uber drivers go get a real job...unemployment will go back up!

How much money does one have to earn per hour for it to be considered a "real job"

I consitantly make 18 per hour.
Working a 10hr day 4 days a week.

..40 hr. Work week.

May pay is better than when i worked as a bus driver. And better than when i worked as a assembly line worker...and far better than when i worked at fastfood.

Please explain why you say rideshare..is not a "real job"

Its as real as any taxi company. Does this mean taxi drivers should go get a real job? Since..there essentially the same service.


----------



## getnada.com (Jan 3, 2018)

Kalee said:


> With the US unemployment rate being so low, why are you still allowing yourself to be exploited by ride-sharing companies?
> 
> Give up this nonsense, do yourself a favor and get a job.
> 
> https://www.bls.gov/news.release/pdf/empsit.pdf


as opposed to being a waster with nothing to do all day but create pointless threads on forums.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Funny part is this person supposedly used to drive for Uber. If it was that bad, why does he keep coming back. He's obviously no better than anyone here, since he did the same thing at some point. He/she/however they identify doesn't strike me as being very intelligent.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Why is Uber not a real job ? I take home 700+ a week after expenses working less than full time . Beats any retail or restaurant job job all day all week long


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a regular full-time job. I've never been unemployed long enough to collect benefits, in my entire life.

Most of the other drivers I know personally also have full-time jobs, or own other businesses. We're all doing this as a secondary, or tertiary, source of revenue.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Cary Grant said:


> I have a regular full-time job. I've never been unemployed long enough to collect benefits, in my entire life.
> 
> Most of the other drivers I know personally also have full-time jobs, or own other businesses. We're all doing this as a secondary, or tertiary, source of revenue.


OK good to know,jmo


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Eugene73 said:


> Why is Uber not a real job ? I take home 700+ a week after expenses working less than full time . Beats any retail or restaurant job job all day all week long


I am paid very well, get great benefits and a pension at my real job, so there's that.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Don't wanna

This hunter-gatherer lifestyle cracks me up


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Alright...I have to be honest. I'm secretly a millionaire, and own this international company:
> 
> View attachment 229417
> 
> My doctor said that it would be good and humbling for me, to take a job like Uber, where I get to interact with ordinary people.


So, you've been hiding  a bush under your lightel your light under a bushel all this time?


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Lowestformofwit said:


> So, you've been hiding a bush under your lightel your light under a bushel all this time?


Right 

By the way, sorry that we don't carry those edible, licorice thongs that you are seeking.  Maybe something else from our website/catalogue would interest you?


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Kalee said:


> With the US unemployment rate being so low, why are you still allowing yourself to be exploited by ride-sharing companies?
> 
> Give up this nonsense, do yourself a favor and get a job.
> 
> https://www.bls.gov/news.release/pdf/empsit.pdf


McWalmartAmazonTempJobs sure. Better off driving and having the flexibility


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Patrick R Oboyle said:


> Lol..
> 
> The unemployment rate is so low cause soo many unemployed are working for app based companies like uber,lyft, amazon, postmates...
> And all the others.
> ...


That's a great point!


----------



## AMP (Apr 4, 2018)

njn said:


> The true unemployment is closer to 22%. http://www.shadowstats.com/alternate_data/unemployment-charts


Thank you. Finally someone who knows the true stats on unemployment.
When the country had its economic collapse back in 2008, the govt had to come up with a new way to show unemployment figures, so the country would not panic.
Life was starting to get normal, but then 9/11 happened. Put this country in a tail spin. 
There was lay offs after lay offs with businesses shutting doors because no one had any money.
So when you hear the unemployment rate on the news, multiply it by 5 or 6 and that is the real rate.
Right now this country is walking a fine wire. It is so primed for another depression.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Kalee said:


> With the US unemployment rate being so low, why are you still allowing yourself to be exploited by ride-sharing companies?
> 
> Give up this nonsense, do yourself a favor and get a job.
> 
> https://www.bls.gov/news.release/pdf/empsit.pdf


Well most uber drivers are weirdos and society rejects. Lots of them can't read or speak English at all or well enough to take a McDonald's order. This is all some people have.

Like the ceo dara said in the commercial I just saw... "be humble and work hard". What he meant to say was keep hustling for pennies you uber nooobs.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Kalee said:


> With the US unemployment rate being so low, why are you still allowing yourself to be exploited by ride-sharing companies?
> 
> Give up this nonsense, do yourself a favor and get a job.


Its not a job, its putting on a side hustle.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Rakos said:


> So for us over 60ers..
> 
> You think it's easy getting a job...8>O
> 
> ...


For women, the age of obsolescence is closer to 40-45, and the millennial (female) hiring managers who look down their noses at us don't realize that they, too, will one day become 40. Not that I've given up, I've taken up real estate and am on my way and there are many ancillary careers to that industry (mortgage, etc.) that everyone can look into.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Thanks. It's good to have hard data back up what I can feel is already true. I know what a good job market feels like, and this isn't it.
> 
> In other news I ran into a swarm of H1B's the other day at Starbucks, and times are still good if you are from the third world, and looking to get exploited abroad...


Third world is just a white supremacist term used to make insecure whites feel superior.....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> For women, the age of obsolescence is closer to 40-45, and the millennial (female) hiring managers who look down their noses at us don't realize that they, too, will one day become 40. Not that I've given up, I've taken up real estate and am on my way and there are many ancillary careers to that industry (mortgage, etc.) that everyone can look into.


Only if they are lucky.

They must Survive long enough to be 40 FIRST.



Uberk5487 said:


> Third world is just a white supremacist term used to make insecure whites feel superior.....


RACIST !


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Kalee said:


> With the US unemployment rate being so low, why are you still allowing yourself to be exploited by ride-sharing companies?
> 
> Give up this nonsense, do yourself a favor and get a job.
> 
> https://www.bls.gov/news.release/pdf/empsit.pdf


It's not a Job ..... It's an Adventure!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> You make it sound easy---there's still a lot of competition for jobs. especially for someone my age (53).
> 
> Boeing, who has laid me off twice (2001, 2011), was the only "real job" opportunity (interviews in 2014, 2015) I have had in the past 7 years. It's hard to land a temporary job, let a lone a full-time job.
> 
> You must live in La La Land.


+1. Laid-off 81 and 2014. Fortunately didn't have to make the move to Everett like others did. See the East Indians were good for something by buying 20 more C-17's that carried me through.

I met a rider in Fontana who is in Aviation school that said there are plenty of jobs. Gave me an address to talk to one of her instructors. But I'm like ok who's going to hire someone that's only going to be around for a few years til ss kicks in ? Much less No habla es panis holy than vow.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Rakos said:


> So for us over 60ers..
> 
> You think it's easy getting a job...8>O
> 
> ...


That's right. After 60 jobs with decent pay are scarce. Employers want recent grads or grads with more than 5 years experience, not us old folks. After 60 there isn't much available, except contract work, Walmart Greeter, and the like. Self-employment is almost the only gig in town, so the ride share works out ok if you're on Social Security or another retirement income. For me I average $13-18 per hour after all expenses. Not too bad, but a far cry from the job I had to retire from at over $35 an hour. Anyhow I'm tired of having to keep up with the latest IT changes and innovations.
AND YES, IT IS A JOB AND EVERYDAY IS A NEW ADVENTURE.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Let's think this through 

As a rideshare business, my risk is spread over thousands of customers and multiple dispatch services. I work exactly as much as I want, when I want, where I want, and how I want.

Why would I exchange this for a deal where one person can instantly stop my income, micromanage my every activity, and determine my schedule at their whim?


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Let's think this through
> 
> As a rideshare business, my risk is spread over thousands of customers and multiple dispatch services. I work exactly as much as I want, when I want, where I want, and how I want.
> 
> Why would I exchange this for a deal where one person can instantly stop my income, micromanage my every activity, and determine my schedule at their whim?


Karen, some people never evolved past the micro managing environment of the classroom. Being a business owner takes a certain drive


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Karen, some people never evolved past the micro managing environment of the classroom. Being a business owner takes a certain drive


True. 
Being in business for yourself also requires thinking "out of the box". For ride share it also means "not putting all eggs in one basket".
Sorry for the terrible picture


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Kalee said:


> With the US unemployment rate being so low, why are you still allowing yourself to be exploited by ride-sharing companies?
> 
> Give up this nonsense, do yourself a favor and get a job.
> 
> https://www.bls.gov/news.release/pdf/empsit.pdf


Can someone explain to me why so many drivers or non drivers come to a drivers forum to tell people to quit and get another job????
I don't get it? Aren't we here to give and get advice and share stories of rides??

So many posts about why you should quit?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Can someone explain to me why so many drivers or non drivers come to a drivers forum to tell people to quit and get another job????
> I don't get it? Aren't we here to give and get advice and share stories of rides??
> 
> So many posts about why you should quit?


You mean you guys don't go to the the Home Depot and Target employee forums to trolls them and tell them to quit?


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Can someone explain to me why so many drivers or non drivers come to a drivers forum to tell people to quit and get another job????
> I don't get it? Aren't we here to give and get advice and share stories of rides??
> 
> So many posts about why you should quit?


Their life sucks and they want everyone to know. Just click LIKE and they'll be happy for another day


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Karen Stein said:


> Let's think this through
> 
> As a rideshare business, my risk is spread over thousands of customers and multiple dispatch services. I work exactly as much as I want, when I want, where I want, and how I want.
> 
> Why would I exchange this for a deal where one person can instantly stop my income, micromanage my every activity, and determine my schedule at their whim?


All someone has to do to stop your income is slam their brakes on in front of you.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Can someone explain to me why so many drivers or non drivers come to a drivers forum to tell people to quit and get another job????
> I don't get it? Aren't we here to give and get advice and share stories of rides??
> 
> So many posts about why you should quit?


I've met full time drivers that make over $1,000 a week consistently, after expenses and I've met some that are lucky to make $500 before expenses.
I believe this gig is all about strategy, type of vehicle, and willingness to work. I work part time about 30 or so hours a week and if I do that many hours, I average about $15 to $19 and hour after all expenses. A friend that drives full has a goal of $120 a day after fuel, and when he hits it he goes home, but he never works more than 8 hour a day or 40 hours a week.
The Uber/Lyft gig is great for retired persons, temporarily unemployed, and part time. Being a full time job is another thing because there are absolutely no employment benefits and you are completely responsible for all costs, like gas, insurance, etc. Uber and Lyft provide nothing but app based pickups. 
And those that actively discourage new drivers are either wanting to keep the competition low or are just "nay-sayers" that cannot hold any kind of job.
Like someone said once "try it and see if you like it, and if you don't, quit".


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Can someone explain to me why so many drivers or non drivers come to a drivers forum to tell people to quit and get another job????
> I don't get it? Aren't we here to give and get advice and share stories of rides??
> 
> So many posts about why you should quit?


You're from San Diego, and as I recall LA & San Diego peeps aren't so good with dark humor / sarcasm. I always assumed this was because it's sunny and 72 all day every day...

Anyway, I think their point/strategy is....

1. Uber/Lyft is a side gig, long term there is no profit in screwing up your car to give ungrateful strangers rides
2. Less drivers means less competition for them
3. You are always 1 accusation and/or accident away from unemployment homelessness.

Some markets are just not the same as others. My days are a roller coaster between super nice grateful PAX and ghetto drug runs.

(I assume most of it is dark humor, but yes, some of these folks are dead serious when they say things like "all lost phones go out the window" )


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> All someone has to do to stop your income is slam their brakes on in front of you.


Have you ever heard of "defensive driving" and "don't tailgate"?


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> All someone has to do to stop your income is slam their brakes on in front of you.


That's what i-surance is for


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Eugene73 said:


> That's what i-surance is for





Tom Harding said:


> Have you ever heard of "defensive driving" and "don't tailgate"?


Uhhhh........... wow.

Guys/Gals, the reality is that you are at the mercy of any air-headed Tween out there who just got their license and is more interested in tweeting out their custom nail art.

Defensive driving is good, and insurance is also good, but it's a game of chance and numbers, some people are just going to get unlucky. You are risking your life and livelihood every time you get on the road, and as a ride-share driver you are increasing your risks by the mere fact of driving more often than a regular person.

Insurance is not going to cover everything.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Uhhhh........... wow.
> 
> Guys/Gals, the reality is that you are at the mercy of any air-headed Tween out there who just got their license and is more interested in tweeting out their custom nail art.
> 
> ...


don't be unlucky


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> All someone has to do to stop your income is slam their brakes on in front of you.


This will also cancel your insurance policy and then good luck finding a new insurance company that will offer you a policy after finding that you have committed insurance fraud. Yep, that's right. Look at your insurance policy contracts (unless you're paying for ride share insurance).
A personal auto policy contract states that you agree that you will NOT use your vehicle for commercial use, including livery - which is what ride share is.
You signed that contract, stating that you will only be using your vehicle to and from work and for personal use. 
You are 1 accident away from catastrophe.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

If someone is doing something that is not fun, 'it is a job', you can put it in whatever perspective you like, "oh my company makes millions (off of others)" or "I have great benefits!" (Just same, for you to have those, it is some company taking advantage of others financially", for anyone to look at ride sharing...meaning driving some random stranger around as not a job is bat shit effin crazy. All perspective.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> don't be unlucky


Oh pleeez that's nothing. Come to Cleveland.

https://www.news5cleveland.com/news...hole-ridden-that-people-drive-on-the-sidewalk


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Kalee said:


> This will also cancel your insurance policy and then good luck finding a new insurance company that will offer you a policy after finding that you have committed insurance fraud. Yep, that's right. Look at your insurance policy contracts (unless you're paying for ride share insurance).
> A personal auto policy contract states that you agree that you will NOT use your vehicle for commercial use, including livery - which is what ride share is.
> You signed that contract, stating that you will only be using your vehicle to and from work and for personal use.
> You are 1 accident away from catastrophe.


Fortunately I cancelled my policy with American Family and signed with Erie Insurance Exchange, and my premium wrnt down $8 a month. It seems the new insurance company feels ride share drivers are more careful and are better drivers than regular drivers.
The new policy is $500,00/$100,00 and covers anything that Uber's insurance doesn't cover, includiong wait times between calls.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Kalee said:


> With the US unemployment rate being so low, why are you still allowing yourself to be exploited by ride-sharing companies?
> 
> Give up this nonsense, do yourself a favor and get a job.
> 
> https://www.bls.gov/news.release/pdf/empsit.pdf


Just got hired for a seasonal position. 40 hours a week @$14/hr with $21/hr working holidays. It might be seasonal, but there's a place that needs my position all year long who offers the same hourly pay so I'll definitely be applying there once this current commitment has been completed.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Uberk5487 said:


> Third world is just a white supremacist term used to make insecure whites feel superior.....


Oh, I apologize for my unintentional microaggression, I never intended to offend, but I also realize that this doesn't excuse my obviously callous and racist behavior.

How about less privileged victims of colonial oppression?


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

Rakos said:


> So for us over 60ers..
> 
> You think it's easy getting a job...8>O
> 
> ...


Good luck on finding a good professional job anywhere in the US at 62 and older!


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Kalee said:


> With the US unemployment rate being so low, why are you still allowing yourself to be exploited by ride-sharing companies?
> 
> Give up this nonsense, do yourself a favor and get a job.
> 
> https://www.bls.gov/news.release/pdf/empsit.pdf


Its the best supplemental income anyone can find


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Low unemployment means all the jobs are filled.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> 3. You are always 1 accusation and/or accident away from unemployment homelessness.


Best argument I've seen on why people shouldn't make rideshare their primary income source. 
Even a small accident that puts your car out of commission for a few days could cause unnecessary hardship. 
If Uber is your only income source, you should have a part-time backup plan.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

henrygates said:


> Low unemployment means all the jobs are filled.


OR...

The pencil pushers got the numbers...

Adjusted to show what they want...8>O

A chunk of change will buy you...

Any result you want...8>)

Rakos


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> I don't want a real job. I prefer a fake job that allows me to turn an app on or off at my own leisure.


That's the #1 reason i give pax but the truth is i have to drive 60 hours/week to pay the bills.



1974toyota said:


> I can't I've gotten Addicted to Pain,i can't help myself, now what? JMO


I've noticed some addictive qualities too. I've started getting a rush wondering what my next pax will be like and when it's time to go home i keep itching for one more ride, especially if there's a lyft power zone near me.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Uber anting > $7.25/hr
> 
> I hate "real" jobs. I'm done working my ass off to make someone else rich.


So now you half work to keep yourself poor?



njn said:


> The true unemployment is closer to 22%. http://www.shadowstats.com/alternate_data/unemployment-charts


Personal experience tells me unemployment is nowhere near 22%


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> All someone has to do to stop your income is slam their brakes on in front of you.


Don't tailgate.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Rakos said:


> I tell my wife I have a job...
> 
> She just doesn't buy it...8>O
> 
> ...


Do you walk to the park and feed the pigeons and watch the kids fall on there skidder boards


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> _*"Grant it, there may also be SOME shortage in certain skills"*_​
> ​*THERE IS NO SHORTAGE IN ANY SKILLS! *
> *THE WHOLE PROGRAM IS A SCAM.
> 
> 99.999999% rounds up to 100% SCAM!*​


nah, when you get to the smartest of the smart people there is still big differences... think of it like basketball players, there is the lebrons and mj's and then there are bench warmers... those bench warmers are better than 99% of the people in USA, but don't compare to the greats... and life is much like that.



Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Well most uber drivers are weirdos and society rejects. Lots of them can't read or speak English at all or well enough to take a McDonald's order. This is all some people have.


I rode in uber/lyft a lot before I signed up to drive and I think you are wrong. Tends to be a lot of hustlers working uber, not one time did a person say they did ridesharing full time. All of em had a 2nd job and to me that is a winner. Also the only normal people in the world are the ones you don't know.



Uberk5487 said:


> Third world is just a white supremacist term used to make insecure whites feel superior.....


I AM SO SUPERIOR RAWR!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tom Harding said:


> Have you ever heard of "defensive driving" and "don't tailgate"?


Yes, but if someone is actively trying to get you to hit them, they can probably succeed.

And no one is a perfect driver 100% of the time.

My point is you're saying this is more secure than a regular job because you have "multiple income streams"? Well one accident, even if NOT your fault, will stop that. You get hit by someone with no insurance, good luck with those medical bills and lost wages.

Let's say you step out of car, slip and fall and are too injured to drive. Then what?

If you were delivering for Pizza Hut or dominos you'd have workmen's comp.



Rat said:


> So now you half work to keep yourself poor?
> 
> Personal experience tells me unemployment is nowhere near 22%


Or 3.9%?


----------



## RaleighNick (Feb 18, 2017)

Kalee said:


> With the US unemployment rate being so low, why are you still allowing yourself to be exploited by ride-sharing companies?
> 
> Give up this nonsense, do yourself a favor and get a job.
> 
> https://www.bls.gov/news.release/pdf/empsit.pdf


Why does everyone think that the unemployment rate is the percentage of people who don't have a high paying pension earning job? It's just the number of people who are collecting unemployment insurance. The job market is not as good as some try to claim it is.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

JMlyftuber said:


> I've noticed some addictive qualities too. I've started getting a rush wondering what my next pax will be like and when it's time to go home i keep itching for one more ride, especially if there's a lyft power zone near me.


I'm in that category... for me uber is entertainment... like casino. I enjoy driving, enjoy playing the game, enjoying seeing how much I can get... but like all casino based games.. I also know when to stop... fight the itch man! 

Would never want this job to be my primary source of income because of the unpredictability, high risk, inability to grow, poor reward to investment ratio.


----------



## JayBeKay (Oct 13, 2016)

There are three types of lies; lies, damned lies and statistics. The job market still sucks unless you want to work retail or can be a CEO. Not much in between. But hey, the numbers say it's all good. Don't you know that the sky is really red and not blue? I have stats to prove it. OP, you're lame.


----------



## AMP (Apr 4, 2018)

njn said:


> The true unemployment is closer to 22%. http://www.shadowstats.com/alternate_data/unemployment-charts





Rat said:


> So now you half work to keep yourself poor?
> 
> Personal experience tells me unemployment is nowhere near 22%





Rat said:


> So now you half work to keep yourself poor?
> 
> Personal experience tells me unemployment is nowhere near 22%


Personal Experience?
Refer back to the graft.
Bottom line is the reported (U3) 
Top line is the real (U6)

During the Great Depression the unemployment rate was 24.9% But some say it was higher. Closer to 50%.

The unemployment rate is the most closely followed indicator of the health of the economy. Consumer confidence determines if they go out and spend/invest their money.

By reporting a lower unemployment rate the government paints a brighter picture. The stock market is used to fool the people also.

But don't get me started on how businesses have used this to their advantage.


----------



## DontCaravan (Jan 16, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> I don't want a real job. I prefer a fake job that allows me to turn an app on or off at my own leisure.


I appreciate your honesty and lack of whining. It's refreshing.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Fake news brah...
> 
> Ain't no jobs.


Right. Unemployment rate is artificially low bc it doesn't even count the long-term unemployed.

It's maddening that Obama fans ignored this inconvenient fact when O was in office and now Trump's fans are ignoring it. We can't ever have a decent fact-based discussion of anything in this country because people are too busy defending their fave politicians.


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

corniilius said:


> I am paid very well, get great benefits and a pension at my real job, so there's that.


Mkay...? So for it to be a real job it needs to offer retirement and health benefits.

Well then..i feel bad for all those self employeed construction workers and mom and pop cleaning services companies. Apperently those dont qualify as real jobs :/

How will america get stuff built..or get there crap cleaned up now? Since people in those fields arent real workers..working a real job???!!!! 



Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Well most uber drivers are weirdos and society rejects. Lots of them can't read or speak English at all or well enough to take a McDonald's order. This is all some people have.
> 
> Like the ceo dara said in the commercial I just saw... "be humble and work hard". What he meant to say was keep hustling for pennies you uber nooobs.


Ouch.. Just ...ouch dude.

Please. Why u soe mean?
I most def. Is not am wasnt no re tired.

Awl meye uber frendz also isnt not now am no re tired. I is soo passed the 5th grade. My mamma sayz i shoulds be super happy pruod.

Is am i am. But two call us uber srivers retired cauze we is be worked for us selves...that is soo...
Mean..

Your a big meanie head. I also speaks engrish jus fyne thank em very mast.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Because jobs that involve driving require drug testing that a fair amount on here wouldn't pass! #BongsOutForHarambe Despite the resemblance this is not Rakos


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Spork24 said:


> nah, when you get to the smartest of the smart people there is still big differences... think of it like basketball players, there is the lebrons and mj's and then there are bench warmers... those bench warmers are better than 99% of the people in USA, but don't compare to the greats... and life is much like that.
> 
> I rode in uber/lyft a lot before I signed up to drive and I think you are wrong. Tends to be a lot of hustlers working uber, not one time did a person say they did ridesharing full time. All of em had a 2nd job and to me that is a winner. Also the only normal people in the world are the ones you don't know.
> 
> I AM SO SUPERIOR RAWR!


Great analogy, but nothing to do with H1B's.

You've been listening to too much talk radio.

There is no shortage of skilled labor in the United States. NEXT!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Because jobs that involve driving require drug testing that a fair amount on here wouldn't pass! #BongsOutForHarambe Despite the resemblance this is not Rakos
> View attachment 230435











PS. Thats his foot he's tickling...8>)


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Because jobs that involve driving require drug testing that a fair amount on here wouldn't pass! #BongsOutForHarambe Despite the resemblance this is not Rakos
> View attachment 230435


Imagine how many drivers would get deactivated if they started drug testing?



Rakos said:


> View attachment 230454


Is that monkey holding just a hand? Or is it attached to another monkey?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

CJfrom619 said:


> Imagine how many drivers would get deactivated if they started drug testing?
> 
> Is that monkey holding just a hand? Or is it attached to another monkey?


That SOB pax just lit that joint right up...

Does it still smell back there...???

Tried to stop him...butt...too late...8>O

Rakos


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> There is no shortage of skilled labor in the United States. NEXT!


How come strip clubs hire Eastern European immigrants who come the United States to be dancers?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Rakos said:


> View attachment 230457


^^^














your best pic yet.... yah mon!


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

Rakos said:


> That SOB pax just lit that joint right up...
> 
> Does it still smell back there...???
> 
> ...


Monkey betta share some dat 420 bra..


----------



## thiswasmage (Mar 24, 2018)

RaleighNick said:


> Why does everyone think that the unemployment rate is the percentage of people who don't have a high paying pension earning job? It's just the number of people who are collecting unemployment insurance. The job market is not as good as some try to claim it is.


Also this: I've been working the same day job for 12 years, and gross pay has fallen from 65k to 25k. I'm still technically full time employed, but it's not the same job anymore. And oh yeah, I actually do more work in a work day now, vs when I was pulling in nearly three times what I do now.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Imagine how many drivers would get deactivated if they started drug testing?
> 
> Is that monkey holding just a hand? Or is it attached to another monkey?


There is a reason Uber doesn't ask drivers to get tested immediatly after being accused. They might have to defend the data if they did. A driver testing positive for opioids, thc, amphetamines or other stimulants would send shock waves around the globe. Notice I didnt say under the influence just a positive test for use within a certain period of time.

I would not be surprised if we see a state law that requires all rideshare drivers involved in reportable accidents be tested if a rider is on board.


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Great analogy, but nothing to do with H1B's.
> 
> You've been listening to too much talk radio.
> 
> There is no shortage of skilled labor in the United States. NEXT!


See what I mean, my intelligence level is so far above yours we can hardly communicate. NEXT!

Messing with ya but my point stands, there is a reason other countries hate the fact their smartest and brightest come to USA and trust me, its for our good. Its called a brain drain and atm we are winning. Hopefully idiots never come to power that could change that but even Trump has grasped the concept so its unlikely.


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

KellyC said:


> Right. Unemployment rate is artificially low bc it doesn't even count the long-term unemployed.
> 
> It's maddening that Obama fans ignored this inconvenient fact when O was in office and now Trump's fans are ignoring it. We can't ever have a decent fact-based discussion of anything in this country because people are too busy defending their fave politicians.


Yup. Many inconvenient facts get ignored when people are following the crowd. That's how they're able to follow the crowd - by ignoring the facts. It's been like that for a long time and it probably won't change anytime soon. Imho, it's a waste of time trying to carry on a discussion with political followers.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Kalee said:


> With the US unemployment rate being so low, why are you still allowing yourself to be exploited by ride-sharing companies?
> 
> Give up this nonsense, do yourself a favor and get a job.
> 
> https://www.bls.gov/news.release/pdf/empsit.pdf


Winston Churchill said: "There are lies; damn lies, and then there are statistics." Th e point he was making is that statistics numbers in of themselves...like unemployment, don't always tell the whole story about what's really going on.

Here in Canada, unemployment is also unusually low with new jobs being created all over the place. What they don't tell you is that most of those jobs are minimum-wage service-sector jobs that don't pay any better than Uber driving.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Yam Digger said:


> Winston Churchill said: "There are lies; damn lies, and then there are statistics." Th e point he was making is that statistics numbers in of themselves...like unemployment, don't always tell the whole story about what's really going on.
> 
> Here in Canada, unemployment is also unusually low with new jobs being created all over the place. What they don't tell you is that most of those jobs are minimum-wage service-sector jobs that don't pay any better than Uber driving.


It was Disraeli, not Churchill.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It was Disraeli, not Churchill.


Hmmmmm....Yeah, I think you're right. What Churchill sad was: "the only statistics you can trust are the ones you have falsified yourself"

https://www.dandc.eu/en/article/lies-damn-lies-statistics


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Thanks. It's good to have hard data back up what I can feel is already true. I know what a good job market feels like, and this isn't it.
> 
> In other news I ran into a swarm of H1B's the other day at Starbucks, and times are still good if you are from the third world, and looking to get exploited abroad...


Were those H1B workers IT the way it typically is like here in CA (typically hired by globalist loving, cheap foreign outsourcing, cheap H1B labor, Anti American white collar worker Silicon Valley companies the likes of Google, [email protected] & Fakebook)?


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Cynergie said:


> Were those H1B workers IT the way it typically is like here in CA (typically hired by globalist loving, cheap foreign outsourcing, cheap H1B labor, Anti American white collar worker Silicon Valley companies the likes of Google, [email protected] & Fakebook)?


GOOD QUESTION! Not sure, so let's check and find out shall we....

Take the total and multiply by six, since H1B's CAN be 3-6 years, typically a company will use the maximum amount of cheap foreign third world labor it can get so 99% of the time it's 6 years, also yes these totals CAN fluctuate by year, but multiplying this years total by 6 will give you a good approximation of the amount American IT workers being displaced by cheap foreign labor at any given year...

Also, the actual companies using cheap foreign labor gets even cloudier, because you see, Tata, Infosys, Tech Mahindra, those companies are typically just body shops who sub-subcontract their H1B bodies to another company.
*

2018 H1B by Company*










Wow! IBM has so many, yet at the same time they are laying off American workers. WEIRD! How can they lay people off and then cry about not having enough workers at the same time????

*2018 H1B by city*









(oh? they aren't that 'cheap' you say, don't worry, they don't get that full amount, the company middlemen get most of that 'salary')


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for proving my point. Guess all those IT workers (whom LyfUber drivers ferry around daily in the Bay Area) are occupying $100k+ jobs us Americans don't want, because they're beneath us right? 

http://valleypatriot.com/akamai-uses-tax-breaks-to-hire-h1b-foreign-workers/

Guess this is why Carly is forever going to be maligned with evil greedy corporate America as HP was one of the big IT offenders in 2014.

http://thehill.com/opinion/immigrat...urage-companies-to-hire-more-american-workers

Here's a small white lie well known throughout corporate America: there has really never been a critical shortage of workers to include STEM workers.

https://spectrum.ieee.org/at-work/education/the-stem-crisis-is-a-myth

You see as far back as 2013, industry analysts were calling BULLSHIT on this since only 67% of college STEM grads could find jobs (that weren't being lost to competing H1B workers):

https://www.epi.org/publication/bp359-guestworkers-high-skill-labor-market-analysis/

What are the odds the former administration (as others preceding it) was guilty of creating fake demand by means of underemployment? Wonder whether this could be exploited as a strategic and political move? Hmmmm.......

So yes, there have been shortages and negative fluctuations in labor patterns over the last 3-4 decades. But nothing to the dire extent that industry has been making the public believe. Because if that were the case, then why did the H1B worker program spike under Obama during the height of our national (and post Bush created) recession from 2009 - 2015? Why the need to flood the country with H1B talent---when Americans were falling off Maslow's Hierarchy because they no longer had (or could find) jobs? When college grads (to include STEM majors) were unable to find jobs in their discipline and had to end up taking several PT jobs at places like Starbucks?

So for big picture: the H1B racket was happening under both Bush Sr, Clinton, and Bush Jr. admin. *But didn't really become an epidemic until the Obama administration. * It's the government that decides whether we're in crisis mode or not--and that is dictated by political policy and ideology:

http://fortune.com/2017/02/09/h1-b-silicon-valley-tech/

So while you're preaching to the choir with those accurate statistics, understand that many displaced American employees who've been burned by the program. And so don't care for the rosy facts you just validated. And there are still too many H1B employer abusers who continue to game the job market with this program

https://www.business.com/articles/what-the-h1-b-visa-means-to-american-workers/

and who deliberately remain oblivious to the reality of what abusing this program does to the American worker/economy long term. So come up with a creative way to explain the injustices of this system to the likes of Mickey Mouse (who created a scat storm in his Disney hood in OC back in 2015). Companies like Disney made Insourcing a nasty buzzword for some 300 displaced/pink slipped (and very competent) American workers.

So check these out when you have a chance:

Quick Summary of Disney's skullduggery on the H1b program:

https://www.truthorfiction.com/disney-fired-250-employees-hired-foreign-replacements/

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rs-replaced-Indian-staff-visas-suit-says.html

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/judy-frankel/insourcing-american-lose-_b_11173074.html

More PR fallout:

https://www.pri.org/stories/2015-06...ey-fires-american-workers-uses-h-1b-visas-fly

https://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/04/...off-at-disney-train-foreign-replacements.html

So yeah, Mickey got caught with his knickers down. But IMO, this inconvenient embarrassment is temporary and unlikely to stop his abuse of the program

*So basically, H1b workers (regardless if paid at or greater than US worker rate and this is NOT always the case) end up hurting American workers by costing them college grad entry level/white collar jobs*. *Specifically Silicon Valley IT jobs, where white collar STEM grads/workers are being outsourced in their own back yard. * Industry giants like Google are some of the greatest abusers.

https://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/11/...program-leaving-smaller-ones-in-the-cold.html

H1B workers hurt retiring workforce white (and blue collar) workers. The Bush and especially Obama administrations seriously damaged FUTA, SSN and Medicare funding

https://cis.org/Memorandum/How-Employers-Cheat-Americas-Aging-Hiring-Foreign-Workers

So thanks again for pointing out the absolute injustice being dealt the lowly, white collar American worker. Because those are the numbers which would drive American workers to show up with pitch forks in Mtn View and try to tar and feather the pixelated assess of Google and Yahoo's wealthy 2% management and senior H1B employees.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Cynergie said:


> Thanks for proving my point. Guess all those IT workers (whom LyfUber drivers ferry around daily in the Bay Area) are occupying $100k+ jobs us Americans don't want, because they're beneath us right?
> 
> http://valleypatriot.com/akamai-uses-tax-breaks-to-hire-h1b-foreign-workers/
> 
> ...


Wow. Dude. ^^^ This Man Gets It. Awesome Post!

THERE IS NO SHORTAGE! BILL GATES IS A LIAR.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Well, not to be snide or conspiracy -******* - troll- theorist (which I really am). But fact of the matter is our Globalist boy Wills is the natural first born of George Orwell and George Soros..... 

The conspiracy is real! 






Listen to the gasps of sheer terror as the audience beholds the hellspawn of Lucifer aka the AntiChrist Incarnate at 30:10.






ps: I know. I was alive back then


----------



## Slyster (Apr 23, 2018)

I DO have a job. And since I have a job (so an insured car and health coverage etc)... I chose to Uber 10-15 hours a week! It's a perfect match. Sadly I don't think anyone could Uber full time these days... I imagine it would be tough... your really need the infrastructure to do it as a part time job for extra dough.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

thiswasmage said:


> Also this: I've been working the same day job for 12 years, and gross pay has fallen from 65k to 25k. I'm still technically full time employed, but it's not the same job anymore. And oh yeah, I actually do more work in a work day now, vs when I was pulling in nearly three times what I do now.


Sounds like a smart man. Loyal employee. Staying with the same company even after a 2/3 pay cut.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Cynergie said:


> Well, not to be snide or conspiracy -******* - troll- theorist (which I really am). But fact of the matter is our Globalist boy Wills is the natural first born of George Orwell and George Soros.....
> 
> The conspiracy is real!
> 
> ...


*Yes. Those ARE conspiracies. and OFF TOPIC.

The topic here is H1B VISA's, which are a non-immigrant work VISA, which are based on the lie that corporations cannot find enough qualified Americans to fill those jobs.

If you love conspiracies, infowars is down the hall and on your left. Don't let the door hit you on the way out.*


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

H-1B visa program also taking away jobs from American models! Which skillset help foreign fashion models get qualified for H-1B visa?


----------



## fxcruiser (Apr 17, 2014)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> You make it sound easy---there's still a lot of competition for jobs. especially for someone my age (53).
> 
> Boeing, who has laid me off twice (2001, 2011), was the only "real job" opportunity (interviews in 2014, 2015) I have had in the past 7 years. It's hard to land a temporary job, let a lone a full-time job.
> 
> You must live in La La Land.


Sir! Get yo ass to DFW Texas.....Lockheed, Bell, Airbus, etc. Names ring a bell? Lockheed posts a couple hundred openings a day on Indeed! Did I mention We "ain't got no stinkin state income Tax" Brah!?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Fake news brah...
> 
> Ain't no jobs.


Exactly.Dont follow trump on twitter lol



Pax Collector said:


> I have a real job. I do rideshare to help my "community" get around.


Do you make up to 35hr?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

KMANDERSON said:


> Do you make up to 35hr?


All the time. Just like advertised.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

What if I told you I had a 2 jobs including driving rideshare?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Wardell Curry said:


> What if I told you I had a 2 jobs including driving rideshare?


suppoee you had 3 jobs + Uber?


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> suppoee you had 3 jobs + Uber?


Does offering tugjobs while driving pax around count as 2 jobs? Asking for a friend.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

ninja warrior said:


> Does offering tugjobs while driving pax around count as 2 jobs? Asking for a friend.


Now you keep both hands on the wheel at all times young man.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Now you keep both hands on the wheel at all times young man.


What about feet? Again, asking for a friend.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

I quit Lyft and got a new job. Scheduled to work 50 hours next week at $14/hr and time and a half. Best part is I get to be the boss over people instead of having people boss me around about how I drive.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Driver2448 said:


> I quit Lyft and got a new job. Scheduled to work 50 hours next week at $14/hr and time and a half. Best part is I get to be the boss over people instead of having people boss me around about how I drive.


Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

The last time it was this hard to get a job, it was 1992 and I took a temp position the day after Thanksgiving which turned permanent 90 days later. I was there 10 years. So here we are, 2018, and I took a contractor job. I hoping to know if it's going to go perm by June 1st.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

There's a lot of hate for millennials in here.


thiswasmage said:


> Also this: I've been working the same day job for 12 years, and gross pay has fallen from 65k to 25k. I'm still technically full time employed, but it's not the same job anymore. And oh yeah, I actually do more work in a work day now, vs when I was pulling in nearly three times what I do now.


So let me get this straight you've had the same job for 12 years and are complaining about a pay cut? What have you done to further your professional development? Have you learned different departments, broaden your knowledge and skillset to make you more valuable to your company or to another company? This is what's wrong with people, especially Generation X. Spend 10-20 years working the same job, same skills and get incrementally more expensive for no reason. And then wonder why they get pay cuts or replaced by younger/cheaper labor.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

FXService said:


> There's a lot of hate for millennials in here.
> 
> So let me get this straight you've had the same job for 12 years and are complaining about a pay cut? What have you done to further your professional development? Have you learned different departments, broaden your knowledge and skillset to make you more valuable to your company or to another company? This is what's wrong with people, especially Generation X. Spend 10-20 years working the same job, same skills and get incrementally more expensive for no reason. And then wonder why they get pay cuts or replaced by younger/cheaper labor.


It happened to my dad. He was a machinist. He learned all of the latest equipment. Much of his skills and mastery could only be acquired through experience. I mean, this was a man who could do trig in his head, which blew me away. He used to make $100K/year and as time wore on, the industry would hire less skilled workers for less money and after that it was a race to the bottom for salary. What once was a job that was $40-$60/hr is now $15 if you're lucky. Also, they only keep you around as long as they have a contract to work on. Before, you worked for the company for years. Things have changed. And not for the better.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> It happened to my dad. He was a machinist. He learned all of the latest equipment. Much of his skills and mastery could only be acquired through experience. I mean, this was a man who could do trig in his head, which blew me away. He used to make $100K/year and as time wore on, the industry would hire less skilled workers for less money and after that it was a race to the bottom for salary. What once was a job that was $40-$60/hr is now $15 if you're lucky. Also, they only keep you around as long as they have a contract to work on. Before, you worked for the company for years. Things have changed. And not for the better.


So if I'm understanding you correctly, your dad was hired as a machinist and retired as a machinist? So your dad never actually changed positions, just got raises year after year providing the exact same labor just using updated equipment. And you don't see what's wrong with that? At no point was he like you know maybe I should start learning HR skills, or learn design, etc, or become familiar with logistics, maybe buddy up with a department head and have them show me stuff so I can further my career and broaden my knowledge of multiple faucets of my industry instead of really damn good at just _one thing? _And you don't understand the logic behind HR. So what he was better than inexperienced younger people. Of course he is. Hes done it forever. It reminds me of the time I was helping my friend Thiago with inventory (I come from a culinary background) who was executive chef of a Brazilian steakhouse and this cocky guy on his line was making this sauce and goes:

"HEYO CHEF I MAKE THIS SAUCE BETTER THAN YOU AND ITS YOUR RECIPE! MAYBE THEY OUGHTA MAKE ME EXECUTIVE CHEF INSTEAD"

Thiago's response without missing a beat retorts:

"Yeah you spend 8 hours a day making that sauce I'd hope you'd be making it better than me"

Moral of the story, your dad was probably an amazing machinist, because that's all he did and all he knew. If he wasn't amazing something would be terribly wrong.

And people say us millennials are entitled.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

FXService said:


> So if I'm understanding you correctly, your dad was hired as a machinist and retired as a machinist? So your dad never actually changed positions, just got raises year after year providing the exact same labor just using updated equipment. And you don't see what's wrong with that? At no point was he like you know maybe I should start learning HR skills, or learn design, etc, or become familiar with logistics, maybe buddy up with a department head and have them show me stuff so I can further my career and broaden my knowledge of multiple faucets of my industry instead of really damn good at just _one thing? _And you don't understand the logic behind HR. So what he was better than inexperienced younger people. Of course he is. Hes done it forever. It reminds me of the time I was helping my friend Thiago with inventory (I come from a culinary background) who was executive chef of a Brazilian steakhouse and this cocky guy on his line was making this sauce and goes:
> 
> "HEYO CHEF I MAKE THIS SAUCE BETTER THAN YOU AND ITS YOUR RECIPE! MAYBE THEY OUGHTA MAKE ME EXECUTIVE CHEF INSTEAD"
> 
> ...


I would not compare a Machinist with a guy making sauce!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if you don't get that, whatever. JMO


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> I would not compare a Machinist with a guy making sauce!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if you don't get that, whatever. JMO


It's the same concept. Programmers go through the same shit. Usually in about 5-10 years. But you'll find most of them have branched into product development, sales, operations, management, etc. Medical does too. Oh you've been a nurse for a 30 years? Besides nursing what administrative positions have you groomed yourself for? Like seriously. It doesn't matter if he's a janitor or a machinist. So does being a machinist automatically qualify you for handling payroll, product development, marketing, operations management, distribution, HR, sales, etc? All of these are skills that can be picked and utilized along the way and further developed then pushed further into a company. But because someone wants to stay a laborer (whether skilled or not) and become twice the price for half the output of 2 new hires and then wonder why they get laid off is mind boggling.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

FXService said:


> It's the same concept. Programmers go through the same shit. Usually in about 5-10 years. But you'll find most of them have branched into product development, sales, operations, management, etc. Medical does too. Oh you've been a nurse for a 30 years? Besides nursing what administrative positions have you groomed yourself for? Like seriously. It doesn't matter if he's a janitor or a machinist. So does being a machinist automatically qualify you for handling payroll, product development, marketing, operations management, distribution, HR, sales, etc? All of these are skills that can be picked and utilized along the way and further developed then pushed further into a company. But because someone wants to stay a laborer (whether skilled or not) and become twice the price for half the output of 2 new hires and then wonder why they get laid off is mind boggling.


Like I said, I wouldn't compare a Skilled Machinist with a guy making sauce,Enjoy your day,JMO


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

AMP said:


> Personal Experience?
> Refer back to the graft.
> Bottom line is the reported (U3)
> Top line is the real (U6)
> ...


have no fear the robots will do everything very soon. Amazon, Google, Terminator and IG-88 will duke it out to run the planet.



Slyster said:


> I DO have a job. And since I have a job (so an insured car and health coverage etc)... I chose to Uber 10-15 hours a week! It's a perfect match. Sadly I don't think anyone could Uber full time these days... I imagine it would be tough... your really need the infrastructure to do it as a part time job for extra dough.


doing it full time takes a toll on your physical health too. even if you hit up the gym regularly you're whole muscularskelatal system and your mental state takes a beating


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

Lots of jobs? Yes.
Low pay and no benefits? Also, yes.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Let's get real! Define your terms, separate fact from fiction, and accept the fact that your goose is cooked!
And for Christ's sake, stop having kids. The republicans have made it clear that they do not want to pay for your family's baby formula, pampers, or health insurance. And really, why should I? Keep it in your pants! By the year 2050 more than half of all Americans - ,no matter how educated - will not be able to find a job. High technology, artificial intelligence and advanced robotics will see to that. No jobs, no work, no money for living expenses..... Why would you do that to an innocent child? Stop making babies!!!

**



*

\"]Make-Believe America: Why the US Unemployment Rate Doesn't Indicate Economic Recovery
By Paul Craig Roberts | Mar 8, 2018 | Economy, News & Analysis, US | 4  |










Today the labor force participation rate is the lowest since February 1978, reversing all of the gains of the Reagan years, and the Federal Reserve has used an increase in consumer debt to fill in for the missing growth in consumer income for so long that consumers have no more room to take on more debt.

Americans live a never-never-land existence. The politicians and presstitutes make sure of that.

Consider something as simple as the unemployment rate. The US is said to have full employment with a January 2018 unemployment rate of 4.1 percent, down from 9.8 percent in January 2010.

However, the low rate of unemployment is contradicted by the long-term decline in the labor force participation rate. After a long rise during the Reagan 1980s, the labor force participation rate peaked in January 1990 at 66.8 percent, more or less holding to that rate for another decade until 2001 when decline set in accelerating in September 2008.

Today the labor force participation rate is the lowest since February 1978, reversing all of the gains of the Reagan years.

Allegedly, the current unemployment rate of 4.1 percent is the result of the long recovery that allegedly began in June 2009. However, normally, employment opportunities created by economic recovery cause an increase in the labor force participation rate as people join the work force to take advantage of employment opportunities.

A fall in the participation rate is associated with recession or stagnation, not with economic recovery.

How can this contradiction be reconciled? The answer lies in the measurement of unemployment. If you have not looked for a job in the last four weeks, you are not counted as being unemployed, because you are not counted as being part of the work force. When there are no jobs to be found, job seekers become discouraged and cease looking for jobs. In other words, the 4.1 percent unemployment rate does not count discouraged workers who cannot find jobs.

The US Bureau of Labor Statistics has a second measure of unemployment that includes workers who have been discouraged and out of the labor force for less than one year. This rate of unemployment is 8.2 percent, double the 4.1 percent reported rate.

The US government no longer tracks unemployment among discouraged workers who have been out of the work force for more than one year. However, John Williams of shadowstats.com continues to estimate this rate and places it at 22 or 23 percent, a far cry from 4.1 percent.

In other words, the 4.1 percent unemployment rate does not count the unemployed who do show up in the declining labor force participation rate.

If the US had a print and TV media instead of the propaganda ministry that it has, the financial press would not tolerate the deception of the public about employment in America.

Junk economists, of which the US has an over-supply, claim that the decline in the labor force participation rate merely reflects people who prefer to live on welfare than to work for a living and the current generation of young people who prefer life at home with parents paying the bills. This explanation from junk economists does not explain why suddenly Americans discovered welfare and became lazy in 2001 and turned their back on job opportunities. The junk economists also do not explain why, if the economy is at full employment, competition for workers is not driving up wages.

The reason Americans cannot find jobs and have left the labor force is that US corporations have offshored millions of American jobs in order to raise profits, share prices, and executive bonuses by lowering labor costs. Many American industrial and manufacturing cities have been devastated by the relocation abroad of production for the American consumer market, by the movement abroad of IT and software engineering jobs, and by importing lower paid foreign workers on H1-B and other work visas to take the jobs of Americans. In my book, The Failure of Laissez Faire Capitalism, I give examples and document the devastating impact jobs offshoring has had on communities, cities, pension funds, and consumer purchasing power.

To complete reading this article, go here:https://www.foreignpolicyjournal.co...yment-rate-doesnt-indicate-economic-recovery/
*


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

corniilius said:


> Now you keep both hands on the wheel at all times young man.


Not necessary 100% of the time in a Tesla.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Business is great. Retirement, my international thong business, and driving for Uber and Lyft, is even more what I had hoped for. 









I thought that I would spread my sunshine to the folks here  You can now combine coupon codes: *Lyft* and *Uber*.

To the folks who have inquired about the red licorice thong: we're doing tests. Unfortunately, the summer heat cause a malformation of what is originally a piece of artwork (and your bedroom passion).


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Business is great. Retirement, my international thong business, and driving for Uber and Lyft, is even more what I had hoped for.
> View attachment 239043


I would like to order the one in the middle row, fourth from the left.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Once you reach your late 40's, you start to notice the hiring trends favoring those about half your age, working for less that you're paid, and gladly putting up with really stupid ideas like "hotelling" or working at essentially a banquet table where you get to see your neighbor, directly across the table f RT on you, pick their nose, bite their nails, and overhear them carp on the phone you share, about which gourmet food truck they want to track down for lunch.

Then, in your mid 50's, you should just update your resume every 6 months and keep an eye on linked in for opportunities.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Business is great. Retirement, my international thong business, and driving for Uber and Lyft, is even more what I had hoped for.
> 
> View attachment 239043
> 
> ...


I'll order the one in the middle row sixth from the right.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Rakos said:


> So for us over 60ers..
> 
> You think it's easy getting a job...8>O
> 
> ...


Your replies make me so happy... all day, every day. Thank you.


----------



## Sl0re10 (May 7, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> You make it sound easy---there's still a lot of competition for jobs. especially for someone my age (53).
> 
> Boeing, who has laid me off twice (2001, 2011), was the only "real job" opportunity (interviews in 2014, 2015) I have had in the past 7 years. It's hard to land a temporary job, let a lone a full-time job.
> 
> You must live in La La Land.


I agree. Been there. I have too much experience in my field (over qualified). I also had trouble getting a basic retail job (over qualified).

I lucked out that someone would hire me for a basic retail job. They were skeptical I would show up for work.... but I did and it pays better than ride share. Took a lot of applications.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Sl0re10 said:


> I agree. Been there. I have too much experience in my field (over qualified). I also had trouble getting a basic retail job (over qualified).
> 
> I lucked out that someone would hire me for a basic retail job. They were skeptical I would show up for work.... but I did and it pays better than ride share. Took a lot of applications.


Good for you. May I ask what company it is that you work for?

Retail is hard work, being on your feet for 8+ hrs./day. It was hard work even when I was younger (late teens) and stronger.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Retired Senior said:


> Let's get real! Define your terms, separate fact from fiction, and accept the fact that your goose is cooked!
> And for Christ's sake, stop having kids. The republicans have made it clear that they do not want to pay for your family's baby formula, pampers, or health insurance. And really, why should I? Keep it in your pants! By the year 2050 more than half of all Americans - ,no matter how educated - will not be able to find a job. High technology, artificial intelligence and advanced robotics will see to that. No jobs, no work, no money for living expenses..... Why would you do that to an innocent child? Stop making babies!!!
> 
> **
> ...


Thank you. Unfortunately, what worked for Obama, works just the same for Trump. Just keep shouting 4% unemployment, and everything else is just fake news.

Labor force participation is too many multi-syllable words for millennial to comprehend.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Rat said:


> So now you half work to keep yourself poor?
> 
> Personal experience tells me unemployment is nowhere near 22%


Didn't Trump claim the true number was up around that high? At least until he became POTUS. Now he embraces the low figure data when it makes him look good. 



KellyC said:


> Right. Unemployment rate is artificially low bc it doesn't even count the long-term unemployed.
> 
> It's maddening that Obama fans ignored this inconvenient fact when O was in office and now Trump's fans are ignoring it. We can't ever have a decent fact-based discussion of anything in this country because people are too busy defending their fave politicians.


Obama fans didn't ignore it. We always knew these numbers were BS. Same thing as the true inflation number. They claim it's low. But if your investments aren't returning close to 10%, inflation is eating away at your money like a bad cancer.

It sure is a good thing we have the Federal Reserve there to control inflation or we'd be in trouble. ;-)



XPG said:


> How come strip clubs hire Eastern European immigrants who come the United States to be dancers?


Some even get married and become the "First Lady." :-D


----------



## ILOVEUBERDOYOU? (Jun 24, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> Good for you. May I ask what company it is that you work for?
> 
> Retail is hard work, being on your feet for 8+ hrs./day. It was hard work even when I was younger (late teens) and stronger.


Driving uber is heaven compared to working in retail.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

In addition to my booming thong business, I've thought about adding a fragrance line:


----------



## fake taxi (Apr 26, 2018)

There are plenty of $13-$15/hour jobs. Plenty of sick/elderly people need oxygen tanks delivered, plenty of gas stations need the soda machines maintained, plenty of call centers, geotech/engineering firms need laborers, etc etc

No reason to settle for minimum wage or to have rideshare as your only employment.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> In addition to my booming thong business, I've thought about adding a fragrance line:
> 
> View attachment 252794


Now I am wondering if you would market this to riders that are your Uber customers?


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> In addition to my booming thong business, I've thought about adding a fragrance line:
> 
> View attachment 252794


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

If we all got real jobs you'd just be in a constant surge yourself. I see what you're trying to do and I won't fall for it


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tom Harding said:


> It seems the new insurance company feels ride share drivers are more careful and are better drivers than regular drivers.


So they're delusional. I see rideshare drivers doing more stupid shit than any other class of drivers.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

A companion fragrance to the one pictured above:


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So they're delusional. I see rideshare drivers doing more stupid shit than any other class of drivers.


You basically have to - morons will cancel if you happen to be heading away from them when you get the request so it's cross three lanes of traffic to make an illegal u-turn or lose the ride, not to mention when the pax are standing in the middle of the intersection waving their phones and trying to grab the door handles of your moving car!


----------

